# SuperShop for sale...North Texas area



## BigDPHoto (Nov 13, 2012)

If this is in the wrong place, please let me know... anyway, I'm selling my SuperShop. I have a few collets, drill chuck, and live center. There is no drive chuck. Machine runs good.... I just don't have the room for something this big in the garage. Must pick up in Terrell, Tx. Would cost way too much to ship - almost 450 pounds. Anyway... not sure what it is worth to you... so make an offer if you are interested - especially since you have to come pick it up. There are no attachments like the table saw, etc... I have the key and owners manual also...

Thanks!


----------

